# What is in your tack box???



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Thread from the training thread got me thinking - would love to know what others carry in their tack boxes. I actually did up a few packing lists on my computer last year and now just print one off and check things off as they get loaded so I don't "forget" anything anymore...

Mine!
*Tack Box*​Show leads
Elastics
Show collars
TicTacs
Comb
Horse Shave
Pin Brush
Q-Tips
Slicker Brush
Squeakers
Thinning Shears
Bait Bag
Straight Shears
Lint Brush
Curved Shears
Dental Floss
Coat King
Sewing kit
Stripping Knife
Personal Fan
Self Rinse
Knife
Kolestral
First Aid Kit
Bodifier
Personal Grooming kit
Magic Touch Grooming Spray
Nutri-Cal
Colour powder
Gold Bond Powder
Coat Shine
Static Guard
Hairspray
Index Cards
Vaseline
Business Cards
Chalk & brush
Change purse
Clips & Bungees
Pens


*Blue Box*​Dryer
Extension Cord
Blue Towel
Anti-Slip Foot Spray
Table Cover
Bungee cords
Grooming noose
Spray Bottle
Grooming apron
Pantyhose
Shampoo & Conditioner
Papertowel
Super Foam
Ringside Bag
Garbage bags


​*Camo Backpack*​Flexi Lead
Stamp
Collar
Benedryl
Slip Lead
Gravol
Water Buckets & Clips
Spare Change
Food Dishes
Poop bags
Blue Pawprint Towel
Wet wipes
Dog cookies
Camera


Not everything gets used all the time but I am prepared (for the most part)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I found this old thread that might have some of what you were looking for. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31159&highlight=grooming+supplies


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Those are quite the lists. I am just getting started but here goes

Show leads
Poop Bags
Hand Sanitizer
Bait Bag
Thick n' Thicker
Crown Royale Shampoo
EZ Rough Finishing Spray
Thinning Shears
Straight Shears
Pin Brush
Greyhound comb
Oster undercoat rake 18
Milk Bones


----------

